# Well, Im screwed.



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay guys, bought me a little nissan 95 HB Etended cab v6 about a year ago because I heard how reliable they are. Took it in today to get a alignment and guess what I found...

The bill came back at $1478.49. They took me back there and the entire front end is just destroyed. They said that someone had obviously been digging in this truck and just destroyed it. YOu could move the front wheels inches in every direction. New tie rods, ball joints, sleves center link and seals. 

When I bought it the guy said.. "control arm bushings are a little worn. I was told they werent bad enough to worry about when I had it looked at in October." They said they are 100 percent sure that any mechanic would have spotted this right away, and that they are pretty sure someone knew. I still have communication with the guy I bought this from. I just want to choke him haha

They suggested I not drive more than to work and back, on back roads going no more than 25 mph until its fixed. Some of the parts looked seriosuly gone. What do you guys think??? I dont have 1500 bucks, anyone have suggestions to take that price down? Could a no-experience 25 year old install all of this? Im pretty much SCREWED.

Here is there quote:
Tie Rod End/ Tie Rod 45A0514 x2 127.96
Tie Rod End/ Tie Rod 45A0515 x2 94.40
Ball Joint/ Lower ball joint 45D2120x2 179.08
Tie Rod Adjusting Sleeve x2 45A6036 91.36
Center Link 45B1128 243.84
Seals x2 40.36

Plus 609.95 for labor. Labor includes rebacking both front wheel bearings.

What should I do guys? Is it as bad as they made it sound? Do you think I can find someone to do it for much less?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

485 Steering Linkage :: Steering :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21U) 1995-1997 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com[48561L]+\(d21u&cPath=5388_5389_5499_5502

ROD KIT-TIE - TRUCK-HARDBODY (D21U) 1995-1997 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com[48510L]+\(d21u&cPath=5388_5389_5499_5502

I think they are a tad over priced. these are guinine nissan parts here too. most of the stuff you could install yourself but may need to take it some where to install the balljoints, at least the lowers. uppers may be bolted in like a 4WD


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

I forgot to mention mine actually is the 4wd version... =


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Is this the center link Front Center Link

If thats the same part they wanted 243.84 for it!


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

yeah man, you're not so screwed here that quote is rediculous! You can buy the parts for cheaper and have someone do the work and be less than half that.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome! Hearing that makes me feel tons better. THANKS! I need to limp it along until about Feb. (UGH) Do you think i can make it, and what is the worst case here in terms of sudden failure? The tires are already garbage.


----------



## Spinlock (Jun 12, 2006)

You need to find a decent mechanic, it sounds like. You want the guy who looks like he just crawled out of the engine compartment, even at 8 am. The shop should probably be a little dirty. And most of all, you should be referred by real people, not the yellow pages. I like to ask around at different gas stations and the like, myself.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i use to work at a shop and some of them charge u full price for the parts but they get them for over half off. they do it just to get ur money and i think u can knock it out in a weekend


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ thats how shops make money.. from parts & labor


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

I found a dude that seriouslyS looks like he sleeps in a engine compartment. So check on that one! He is willing to get the whole thing done for 200 labor. Now I just need to save up money for parts. Let me ask you all a question.

I am buying tie rod ends. Do I want the ones with or without steering damper? Thanks guys!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the center link has a bracket for the damper welded on, Question is.. does your truck have one (damper)? if not, you can go either way


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

If I wanted to keep my 31x10.5x15's should I buy "Beefier" replacement parts? Would the autozone duralast parts work? Anyone have a favorite brand (that is CRAZY spendy)


----------



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

So uh...why didn't you test drive the truck before you bought it?


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

is it common to replace the adjuster sleeve on these trucks, cause that seems retarded. and 45 each:wtf: they should be like 6 bucks. just a piece of rolled steel with threads. you could seriously buy the taps and make a solid one for $90. anyway, i think you can atleast do the tierods, its not too hard.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Carruban said:


> So uh...why didn't you test drive the truck before you bought it?


I did, unfortunatly it was 10 at night, there was 1.5 feet of snow on the roads and this is a old freind I THOUGHT i could trust. so :balls:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is nothing like taking it up the arse...


----------

